
Ask HN: Do you send transactional emails using Gmail API? - h99
So I find sending emails with services like mailchimp, mailgun, etc. very non-personal. So I&#x27;ve been using Gmail api to send emails. Wondering if others do the same.
======
ryan8020
Instead of switching to Gmail I'd rather think about what exactly makes an
email non-personal. For me, it's not about if the senders adress is
"name@example.com" rather than "name@gmail.com" but rather what's written
inside the mail. Mailgun etc. let you write just normal emails like you would
do in gmail as well.

I think the annoying thing about those services is that they are mostly used
for mass-mailing. It doesn't matter if you send the same email to thousands of
people via gmail rather than anything else - it will still be a poorly
customized email for the recipients.

